# English teacher?!



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

"Dear mums,Schools are knocking your doors.Do you feel worried because you can't practice the English Language at home with your kids,don't worry here in **** we are offering the help that your child needs..we are not helping kids to do their home work we are helping them to under stand it and use different resources to do it, we are not competing with schools,we are helping their students to practice the English Language to get best results,for to 4 years we proofed this.our kids work in groupes to share their knowledge and practice together.we teach English,Maths,Science &Social Studies.we are :ahigh qualified English teacher with more than 20 years of experience & an English native speaker teacher who is qualified in Maths..."

I have recently found this advert. Please tell me I'm not the only one extremely offended by this. I replied to it, hoping that the poster was not one of the teachers... unfortunately the poster of this is the "high qualified English teacher with more than 20 years of experience".

I suggested the poster of this should really reconsider teaching children English if this was their standard and her answer to me was that with my attitude she is glad she is not teaching my child. She's not the only one!!!!!!!!!!!

God help children in Sharm.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I have obviously edited out the name of the institution, but if any Sharm mothers did not see this advert and would like to know where not to take their children for English lessons then they may PM me.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> I have obviously edited out the name of the institution, but if any Sharm mothers did not see this advert and would like to know where not to take their children for English lessons then they may PM me.




Sam you can put the name in... after all you are not the one that is giving the institution a bad review so the naming and shaming is not coming into play here.



Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sam you can put the name in... after all you are not the one that is giving the institution a bad review so the naming and shaming is not coming into play here.
> 
> 
> 
> Maiden


OK, thanks MS. They are called "Busy Bees".

I'm in process at the moment of looking for schools. I enquired at the British School here, but they did not teach Arabic. It might be fine for British kids who would probably return back to UK, but my girl needs Arabic lessons.

I'm going to visit another school on Sunday. Here's hoping I like what I see


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sam said:


> "Dear mums,Schools are knocking your doors.Do you feel worried because you can't practice the English Language at home with your kids,don't worry here in **** we are offering the help that your child needs..we are not helping kids to do their home work we are helping them to under stand it and use different resources to do it, we are not competing with schools,we are helping their students to practice the English Language to get best results,for to 4 years we proofed this.our kids work in groupes to share their knowledge and practice together.we teach English,Maths,Science &Social Studies.we are :ahigh qualified English teacher with more than 20 years of experience & an English native speaker teacher who is qualified in Maths..."
> 
> I have recently found this advert. Please tell me I'm not the only one extremely offended by this. I replied to it, hoping that the poster was not one of the teachers... unfortunately the poster of this is the "high qualified English teacher with more than 20 years of experience".
> 
> ...


there's a private supposedly Bilingual English/Spanish school who clearly used an online translator for their website near where jojo lives


I just don't know who these people think they are fooling


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Should I say sorry?! I mean I'm an Egyptian after all 

I'm not sure about my English, but I think if I had my share of cigarettes and coffee everyday I'd be fine dealing with kids that are not bloody BRATS? lol So may be I should buy the whole "Eastern company" that makes tobaccos in here and hire a real good lawyer just in case I killed any kid then apply for one of those none sense institutions to be their "English teacher" :lol:

Not sure about my accent though! I got a horrible one! But THANK GOD it's not the "Egybtian acsent" :lol:


----------

